# One day painting



## JohnFB (Oct 20, 2015)

I had been called for a one day painting service. It is a marriage venue and they have notices that the paint has started peeling off from one of the walls. Since the wedding id on Thursday they want the work to be completed within a day. I haven't done a one day painting before so I want to have an idea about the rates. How much would be an ideal amount for a one day painting service for a professional painting contractor? Also if there some tips that I should remember before I go? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

please forgive me but ....

"How much would be an ideal amount for a one day painting service for a professional painting contractor?"

a professional would know his rates ... right?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

tree fiddy all day long


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe about $50 a day. That may seem high but it should be on par.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.
 
PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

